# TRIOLAN

## Rezident

,       ,  )

----------


## kiro

=\ 
   ...   ,     "   " =\

----------


## Mihey

,  ))    ,       ,     .   ,       ,           .....

----------


## Sky

-     .

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------

,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Mihey

....

----------


## nevodka

,            .

----------


## Jet

> ,            .

  ,     ?  
      .     ...  ,    ,      ..  .. ,   ,              .  
   ,  !

----------


## Mihey

,   ,   ....

----------


## Scald

,   .   ,       ,         .   2     300 .        . 
    .        .      .

----------


## Mihey

? ........

----------


## Scald

2,5  :)     -         .      .

----------

, -100.

----------


## Scald

70

----------

30)))
   .     .   .

----------


## Sky

> 70

        1,85  .

----------


## Scald

> 1,85  .

    .        ,   .     -,    .      ,      .

----------


## MickNich

-   .
 . 
  IPTV.  ,   .

 40     HDMI . 
.

----------

,    ?

----------

.

----------


## Mihey

..   ...

----------

